# Obstetric Cholestasis early onset. Any advice??



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Just getting my bearings. I was wondering if you had ever come across 
anyone who got ICP at just 5/6 weeks pg? Or in first trimester?

I was in hospital for OHSS (Ovarian hyper-stimulation syndrome) which 
is how they noticed something 'deranged' about my liver (lol), the 
OHSS is now passing but my liver enzymes (LFTS) are still going up 
and up. They have ruled out Hepatitis or cirrhosis with an 
ultrasound. 

The last couple of days I've started getting a prickly itch on my 
tummy, arms, legs and palms of my hands (everywhere really) that 
feels like it's getting worse a little each day. My bile test results 
won't be back till next Wednesday and in the meantime I just have to 
wait. The hospital consultant is taking it very seriously and thinks 
I am an exciting 'special case study'! He has put me under the care 
of an Obstetrician instead of a midwife and I will be monitored 
closely. 

I'm so scared that if the itching has started already what will it be 
like in a few months?? What kind of chances does my baby have?

Any advice/information greatly appreciated. Also what should I be 
eating to help?

Thank you

Dominique

p.s. I'm worried that i'm more likely to miscarry and whole host of other things. There is such little hard evidence information I could find!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I've not heard of it starting that early, but there is always a first time!  Sorry I can't help you more,

Can you let me know how you get on?

emilycaitlin xx


----------

